# Cormorant eating fish (River Cart - Glasgow)



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

YouTube - scottishreptile's Channel

was a cool wee guy....kept diving and popping up with fish!

hope you like!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Should have shot it. :war:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

fishboy said:


> Should have shot it. :war:


Seems a bit extreme.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> YouTube - scottishreptile's Channel
> 
> was a cool wee guy....kept diving and popping up with fish!
> 
> hope you like!


Good video mate. Did I hear you ask if it was a heron?


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dunno

might have said it's like a heron 

Or 

I might have said is it a kind of heron...cos I was looking for it in my rspb guide book...

Stunning bird tho....


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

fishboy said:


> Should have shot it. :war:


And why would I have done that....!


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

connor 1213 said:


> And why would I have done that....!


Looks like Fishboy is not liking the cormorants eating his fishies :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Where I'm from the cormorants have been the subject of much controversy over the last 10-15 years. There used to be only 2 colonies in the whole country, and the birds were heavily protected. They've now spread and have become somewhat of a pest to fishermen using nets close to the shore. 
The cormorants are very good at diving down and picking the fish out of the nets, leaving the fishermen with nothing but a net that looks a bit like Amy Winehouse's hair...
The bird remains on the protected species list, much to the dismay of fishermen, some of whom reckon that if that's the case then rats and pigeons should also be added...


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> Dunno
> 
> might have said it's like a heron
> 
> ...


That they are mate. I wasn't taking the piss with my Heron comment. It's actually really good to see you having such an interest in our avian friends : victory:

You should check out my Cormorant and Shag pics further on down the section. Took me forever to get decent pics of them.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

fergie said:


> That they are mate. I wasn't taking the piss with my Heron comment. It's actually really good to see you having such an interest in our avian friends : victory:
> 
> You should check out my Cormorant and Shag pics further on down the section. Took me forever to get decent pics of them.


i think they are amazing birds tho....

i know what you mean by its hard to get a picture.....of them as once they dive you dunno where they will pop up!


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Crab Man said:


> Looks like Fishboy is not liking the cormorants eating his fishies :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Where I'm from the cormorants have been the subject of much controversy over the last 10-15 years. There used to be only 2 colonies in the whole country, and the birds were heavily protected. They've now spread and have become somewhat of a pest to fishermen using nets close to the shore.
> The cormorants are very good at diving down and picking the fish out of the nets, leaving the fishermen with nothing but a net that looks a bit like Amy Winehouse's hair...
> The bird remains on the protected species list, much to the dismay of fishermen, some of whom reckon that if that's the case then rats and pigeons should also be added...



This. I found a lovely park lake that was teeming with big rudd and roach and had a fantastic year fishing for them. The next year I counted up to 14 cormorants at one time and they all but cleaned out the lake and moved on. Culling should be allowed on stocked lakes, obviously not in remote unstocked areas. Just my personal opinion. Fascinating birds but very unwelcome inland.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice Video, well done...

I saw a cormorant catch a huge fish the other week, he came to the surface, then really struggled to swallow it, he got there in the end though.

I like both Cormorants(and fish): victory:


----------

